# Another release/not release scenario



## Marshmallowknee (Jun 17, 2011)

Pardon me in advance for any excessive anthropormorphism.

Also, for context, we live in Montreal, QC Canada. It is currently -11 celcius (12 degrees farenheit) and the city is covered in snow. 

Last June my spouse and I rescued a wounded pigeon (broken wing ; no tail feathers left whatsoever) and nursed it back to health, which took about two and a half months. We never knew how old the pigeon was, but after some research and seeing it evolve over time, we're thinking now that it might not have been much older than a couple months when we found it (though we might be mistaken). In late August, after the tail had grown back and the bone healed completely (we had x-rays performed), we opened the window and let it leave of its own free will.

Two days later the bird was back, and has been every morning ever since. Comes in early (we open the window for it), eats some, climbs atop its favorite bookcase, and typically rests there for a few hours. It eventually climbs back down for another bite and a drink, and flies off before sunset. The pigeon has not been back after sunset since we first set it free, but has been visiting us every day since August.

The first time it ever came back (two days after we initially set it free), it appeared on a wire up front with another pigeon. I walked down and said hello, and our pigeon came down for a visit. The other pigeon went away. Since then, we have seen our pigeon in the company of others on two occasions : once, as it flew away from our house, it landed next to a friend resting on the edge of a wall, and they flew off together. Last week as I walked home from the grocery store, I found our pigeon resting about a foot away from a second pigeon, on a windowsill. It was snowing outside, the other pigeon had its back turned to our pigeon, shelter was minimal, and the whole scene just kind of broke my heart.

As it gets colder outside, we can't help thinking about our pigeon's harsh nights out. Furthermore, we worry about its health and the numerous daily dangers that come with city life. My spouse and I basically think about this bird all day, every day.

So we've been considering the possibility of taking the pigeon in, at least for the cold winter months ; of closing the window and seeing how it reacts to a night indoors. On milder days, in the spring perhaps, when the weather gets better, we could open the window again and let it go as it wishes.

We can't help thinking that every time we open the window now (because we close it while it eats and naps to avoid too much cold coming in), the bird thinks "they're opening the window because they want me to leave", when what we're really saying is "you are free to go as you please, but welcome to stay here if you wish".

Should we keep the pigeon in for the winter ? Should we keep the pigeon in forever ? We just want her (we decided its a she, though we don't know for sure) to be happy and healthy and safe. 

Please help, and thank you.


----------



## pigiesNdovies (Nov 21, 2011)

i would keep it caged off n on cuz it's wild....let i t come n go when it wants cuz its a pigy n it will need 3 b free n caged when it likes. I would hang a cage by under the roof with door open n food n water so it knows it can come as it likes. who knows when its pring babies willshow up 2


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I think since its in the company of another Pigeon most likely they are mates and have found shelter elsewhere. You could keep feeding the bird till it becomes dependent.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

I really feel for you; releasing a rescued bird back into a harsh environment is so hard on the heart isn't it? Technically, what you are providing to your rescued pigeon is called a `soft release' which is the very best you can offer her, without actually keeping her as a pet. I totally agree that a spring release would be more ideal than a winter release, so if you can get her back inside, I would definitely support that decision. But even if that doesn't work out, the fact that you are providing her with a place to go for food is dramatically improving her chances of survival.

PS. I have a lovely wild pigeon hen who was rescued, treated, and released last January, and she comes inside once a day to eat at her seed bowl. I have to physically open the back door for her and close it when she's finished, but she's trained me very well. For example, she knows how to thump her body at my back door to let me know she's here & wants to get in, and when she wants to leave again, she comes into my office to get me so I can open the door. Now that we have a routine, its really no trouble...she's very good like that!


----------



## Marshmallowknee (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you all for your prompt and considerate responses. I am hoping that more of you share their opinions on this matter as well.

@pigiesndovies Unfortunately leaving the door open is not a reasonable option at this point. As I wrote in my initial post, it is currently 12 degrees farenheit outside and snowing. We have been opening a window in the morning up to now, closing it while we are still in the house with her, and leaving the window opened a crack as we leave for work. We come back to a frozen household, which has been somewhat manageable on our end (we just crank the heat up when we get home to warm up the house). But with January and February around the corner this will no longer be an option (weather will be dropping even more). 

Whenever she comes in though, she is never caged, and never will be. She has few hangouts (a bookcase and a chair), so keeping things clean is a breeze ; no reason to cage her.

@Bella_F That is the cutest thing I have ever heard : a pigeon thumping its body on your back door, later walking up to your office to request that you let it out ! Sounds like something ours would do. Pigeons will never cease to amaze me ! Where are you located ?

I doubt she would ever stop coming of her own free will, and though it might be wrong on some levels to keep feeding her, we could never bring ourselves to denying her this. The idea of her finding the window closed, her breakfast taken away, is simply too heartbreaking. 

We will be keeping her in tonight for the first time since we first set her free, as a test, to see how she reacts and if perhaps our impression was right : that she leaves because she interprets our opening the window as a sign that it's time for her to leave. She is resting peacefully on her bookcase now, fluffed up comfy and seemingly content. We will be keeping our eyes open for any sign of her wanting to leave (we would, of course, grant her this wish right away). 

Also bought her a plant as a New Year's present (after doing much research for toxicity of course), because she loves to peck seed at the case of them (we sprinkle some there). Looking forward to a quiet New Year's eve in the company of our little bird.


----------



## Bella_F (Nov 29, 2008)

Marshmallowknee,
I'm really happy to hear this news! I would be so worried about the very cold winter months ahead if I was in your position too. 

Your pigeon sounds like she has an especially tuned-in nature, and all she wants is to be `good' so you'll keep looking after her, hence her going outside when she thinks you want her to go. She must be such a lovely one to have around, she's so smart and sensitive to what you are trying to communicate. She might have had a hard life before you took her in, especially those days/hours when her wing was broken.

PS. I was wondering what kind of plant did you discover that's good for pigeons? I would really love to have some plants in my outdoor pigeon enclosure.


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

i would keep providing the food.. leave the food out on the window so that his mate can get some of the goodies too. leave little bit of water too.. but keeping him in the house thry the winter i wouldnt suggest, he would lose his wild instincts he had gained. and it would be very confusing to him, believe me.
let him be. he will be ok, i know its cold, but other pigeons are ok.
cold cant beat them, lack of food yes, but cold .. naw...they bathe in winter in cold water on the streets from melting snow.. yeah they look all puffed up, but they are bulit for this weather.. more so the winter than 90 degrees summer
i would letr him be.. leave the food on the window. dont let him in.. food enough to feed his girlfriend too..
only time id take him back in the house after releasing them is if they got sick


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Bless your good heart for caring for the pigeon. As previously suggested, do take note of his/her new friend. If you do decide to keep him, maybe you could keep the other bird as well? They are probably in love, and wouldn't like to be apart 

Do leave lots of food and water, or maybe a box with some warm towel out there (on a high, safe place), so at least, even if they are free, they could use your set up to make a nest?

Good luck & take care!


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

I may have missed this somewhere in the previous dialogue, but it can't be healthy for the bird to be brought in to such a warm environment, and then put out into the cold. I guess it would depend on how long you have him/her inside before it goes back outside. Just a thought


----------



## Lilly+Jerry (Feb 4, 2012)

I think if it seems to be coping well on its own leave in the wild as it should be but keep an eye on it and still allow it to come in and out as it pleases. If it starts to show signs of its health deteriorating then you may want to keep it indoors.
Try on a evening when you usually open the window for it to leave not opening the window, it will show clear signs if it want to leave and then if it is showing these signs open the window again.


----------



## mikuzzu (Jan 14, 2012)

I totally agree that a spring release would be more ideal than a winter release, so if you can get her back inside, I would definitely support that decision. But even if that doesn't work out, the fact that you are providing her with a place to go for food is dramatically improving her chances of survival.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Marshmallowknee said:


> Pardon me in advance for any excessive anthropormorphism.
> 
> Also, for context, we live in Montreal, QC Canada. It is currently -11 celcius (12 degrees farenheit) and the city is covered in snow.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you have already released her..so just keep up what you are doing as she is already acclimated and you provide food.


----------

